# Image Resizing



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a large number of pictures taken with my digital camera that I need to resize to upload. They are approximately 3k x 2k pixels dimensions.

Can anyone recommend a readily available (and pref free) package that will resize these in bulk?? I don't really want to individually resize them one by one.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

register with photobucket and you can resize a whole load to loads of different sizes


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Photobucket is good but if your not a pro(paying memeber) you can only upload a max of 250 photos at a time lol


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

there's the microsoft powertoys for XP image resizer tool which works great for quickly resizing images to whatever dimensions you want [link]. Dont think the quality of the results are great but its simple to use and can deal with resizing in bulk. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

VSO image resizer's a good one....

it's free, and lets you put borders and watermarks on with one click :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Probably avoid Photobucket TBH - they are pictures of the kids so have over 1,000.

Will look at the other options - VSO does look a good one !


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

VSO is good, i use it quite a bit :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

All free here http://www.faststone.org/ :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you have that many pics you should seriously think of a decent cataloguing programme, that will allow you to store, categorise, edit and backup the pics. I use Aperture and its well worth the cost, doing everything in a couple of clicks, but as its Mac only you might want to look for something else. Theres loads of good ones to choose from.

Its a bit of a cost, but frankly when you start to collect thousands of images its crazy just to have them all in folders that then need to be individually edited etc when you want to do anything.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Irfanview (url).

Very easy to use, very quick. Has rename, resize and loads of other options.

EDIT: And on what *Bigpikle* said, the Kodak Easyshare software is great for that. And free too


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks BigPickle - at the last count I had 3,493 pictures in 23 folders covering 3.01 GB :doublesho:doublesho

At the minute they are all held thru my Canon ZoomBrowser - not the best bit of software but it does.

This Kodak software does it allow bulk editing, resizing etc? Time to do some digging.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

vso image resizer


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Never seen the resizing option on Easyshare - I have Irfanview for that, hence me saying about both


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopalbum/starter.html

A free one for you.

Maxtor.


----------



## Neofolis (Jun 10, 2009)

Faststone Image Resizer is an excellent and free image resizer that allows you to resize and edit in bulk. It is highly configurable and uses algorithms that are indistinguishable from Photoshop's bicubic resizing in terms of quality.

Faststone's other image products are also quite good and also free, although I generally prefer to use Photoshop and work with individual files, because most photo's require some other form of post processing prior to resizing.


----------

